# extended release copper oxide/selenium boluses



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

So, I get the catalog from Santa Cruz though I have never bought anything from them. I was just looking thru it the other day, mostly for the dogs. I did notice that they are selling their own brand of bolus that is a combo of Se and Cu that is supposed to remain active in the goat for 3 years, unless the goat is pregnant/lactating, then its good for 1 year.

Anyone have any ideas on whether this would work, as far as the Selenium is concerned? Never heard of an extended release Selenium bolus


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Never noticed that, Sully. Will have to take a look.

In any event, I find it hard to believe, though.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I thought it sounded a bit "off" too, that's why I asked.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I saw that too and wondered about it. Selenium issues popped back up here a couple of years ago after no issues for a while so I have been giving sel gel almost every month while the girls are pregnant. I would like to talk to Santa Cruz about it and ask what they do to make it slow release.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

By the way, Sully, it is nice to hear from you. Haven't "seen" you around lately!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

You might try to contact Pav. He has Selenium boluses that are wonderful.

I would be careful giving any "EXTENDED" use boluses until you can see research done and mortality information. That just sounds too hooky.
Tam


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

How do I find Pav?


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I haven't been online as much lately due to trying to get stuff ready for winter, we opened a new hospital so I have been working there at twice the distance from my house and I've managed to injure myself, so everything is taking longer to do. That means less time online. sigh......


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I do no know if he is still a member on here or not. 
He is on FB though


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry about your injury, Sully. Get better soon!
Of course, copper oxide particles are extended release. I was just curious about the selenium part of the bolus.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

But the copper oxide does not last 2 years, anyway. Maybe though the ones that Santa Cruz has are larger or something.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I sent Pav a FB message asking him to pop over here.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Finally made it here. Does anyone have a link handy to the product?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Found it. http://www.scbt.com/datasheet-394522-ultracruz-goat-sheep-selenium-bolus.html

that one?

I use that in my herd, do not buy from santa cruz, import them from Australia. Works great. What do you want to know?


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Do they really last one to three years? Also there is one that also has copper in it. How would you administer those? Normally I give sel gel every couple of months and copper twice a year. How would I give these santa cruz boluses to match what I do now?


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

> Do they really last one to three years?


Yes. Necropsy I did once on a cull showed some pellet left after about 12 months. Varies with the abrasion. using two of the pressed ones or a cobalt pressed one and a selenium one will help rub them away faster, meaning more selenium and lasts less time.



> How would you administer those?


Bolus gun. looks like it's copper oxide wire plus selenium pellet but in one product. Likely is too much copper for a goat, though.



> How would I give these santa cruz boluses to match what I do now?


Don't buy the combo bolus. Measure out your own copper oxide wire and use as necessary. as for the selenium bolus, give every 24 months.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks so much. Glad to know someone has used this and could give informed answers! I am definitely going to try the selenium bolus.


----------



## 2wFarm (Sep 20, 2012)

:thankyou


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

My routine is like this: kids get selenium bolus at around 4-6 months to sync with herd cycle (so I am overall giving a round of all the shots/pre-heat stuff/maintenance at the same time), and I give copper bolus same time. Then I move to synchronized herd cycle and copper every 6 months. Just easiest that way in terms of optimizing time and schedule. Keeps it seasonal and consistent. Works well for me.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Pav.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow! Thank you for the info Pav!!!! I'm a little late finding this, we were hit with a bad ice storm and I was without electricity and then internet for close to a week. This info makes me very happy.


----------

